# Kenpobelts.com



## IWishToLearn (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone ever ordered anything from them?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 11, 2008)

$40 a belt?!  

Damn, nice markup, for a (maybe) $15 dollar belt and some red cloth.  Also, something on the proportions of those pictures look off, either its a really skinny belt or the stripes are really wide.  

Lamont


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting that the 8th, 9th, and 10th degree belts are top sellers #2, 3, and 4.  I would have thought them to be a little more rare.


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 11, 2008)

KenpoDave said:


> Interesting that the 8th, 9th, and 10th degree belts are top sellers #2, 3, and 4.  I would have thought them to be a little more rare.



Not these days.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 11, 2008)

KenpoDave said:


> Interesting that the 8th, 9th, and 10th degree belts are top sellers #2, 3, and 4.  I would have thought them to be a little more rare.


Wow, some people are way too impressed with themselves...


----------



## Matt (Mar 11, 2008)

John Bishop said:


> Not these days.



Now that's funny. Or tragic. Comitragic?


----------



## SL4Drew (Mar 11, 2008)

Matt said:


> Now that's funny. Or tragic. Comitragic?


 
Craptacular.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 12, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Anyone ever ordered anything from them?


 
Better quality here...

http://www.karateconnection.com/blackbelts.html

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 12, 2008)

These guys are very good:

www.kataaro.com


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 12, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> Anyone ever ordered anything from them?


 
I know nothing about the quality of the product. The couple that owns the site has recently been chastised by the legal process in their own country for defrauding the citizenry. That detracts nothing from the possible quality of the products they sell over the site, but it does raise some concerns in my own mind about the ability to get your money back if a piece of crap arrives in your mailbox.

D.


----------



## KenpoDave (Mar 12, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> I know nothing about the quality of the product. The couple that owns the site has recently been chastised by the legal process in their own country for defrauding the citizenry. That detracts nothing from the possible quality of the products they sell over the site, but it does raise some concerns in my own mind about the ability to get your money back if a piece of crap arrives in your mailbox.
> 
> D.


 
Well, then, I guess it is possible that the top selling belts are not really 8th, 9th, and 10th, and that is just a marketing ploy.


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2008)

:lool::lool::lool:


"belts with the rang professionelly sewn on"  

I'm sure I'll look real "professionel" with my "rang" sewn on my belt!  LMAO!!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 14, 2008)

Keep in mind English is not their first language. That said - doesn't excuse it.


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2008)

No disrespect to anyone meant bro honest.

What made me laugh was, you'd think anyone that was charging $40/belt no matter where they were could at least afford a spell check program?  LOL!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree for the record.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2008)

Tom said:


> No disrespect to anyone meant bro honest.
> 
> What made me laugh was, you'd think anyone that was charging $40/belt no matter where they were could at least afford a spell check program? LOL!


 
Spell check wouldn't have picked that up....


----------



## pad256 (Mar 20, 2008)

did anyone notice that there colored belts cost only $7.00, isn't black a color?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 20, 2008)

I ordered one to put on my wall under portraits of my teachers. I will post pictures later & let everyone compare. I have a 5th degree display belt from Vic Le Roux @ the Karate Connection and this one is a 10th from kenpobelts.com. I'm not going to comment on the quality differences, I'm sure the pics will suffice.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's the picture comparison.
Quick view: Kenpobelts.com belt:





Quick View: KarateConnection.com belt:





And a page with more pictures:
http://www.zalazowski.com/images/belts/index.htm


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow.
Thanks for the detailed comparism.  Good work.

AoG


----------



## kenpoquilter (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok, had to jump in on this one...$40 a belt??? As my login name might imply, I do a bit of sewing...

I'd not only professional sew on your rank (and spell it correctly) but I'd professionally sew the whole darn belt for $40...wow...

I'm clearly in the wrong line of business...


----------

